# Conan & Conan & Conan vs Konan



## Hagen (Sep 7, 2009)

Battle of the Conans




*Spoiler*: _These three Conans_ 



*Detective Conan*

He's the most brilliant mind of the team



*Conan the Barbarian*

He's the muscle of team


*Conan O'Brien*

He has complete info and the latest gossips on the enemy







*VS*






Battlefield: Inside this full equiped castle





Bloodlust: on

Konan and her rivals are in different locations of the castle and they're looking for each other

Team Conan starts together


who wins?


----------



## Damaris (Sep 7, 2009)

Conan O'Brien solos.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 7, 2009)

^ I concur.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2009)

Team Conan rapes Konan in a threesome.


----------



## shadowlords (Sep 7, 2009)

All three of the Conans can solo


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2009)

Though they don't call back.


----------



## Xaosin (Sep 7, 2009)

Pick a Conan.

Now pick a rape clinic.

Cause that's where Konans going.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 7, 2009)

Dont forget Konan is an akatsuki and can paper rape, like she did to fuck u nin 

she has other things besides bucket of flowers no jutsu


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 7, 2009)

Korgoth  of barbaria rapes all....


----------



## Hagen (Sep 8, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Korgoth  of barbaria rapes all....


who the hell?


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 8, 2009)

Konan wins. two of the Conans are weaklings and Conan the barbarian is too dumb to use any strategy.  stop underestimating paper powah


----------



## Cronos (Sep 8, 2009)

they shred her to bits

literally


----------



## FanB0y (Sep 8, 2009)

O'Brien wins this alone.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Sep 9, 2009)

Didn't O'brien fight Chuck Norris and live? He takes this easily.


----------



## Misha (Sep 9, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Though they don't call back.



FFFFFFFFF I laughed.

Conan O'Brien solos though


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 9, 2009)

Conan O'Brien via a speed blitz SO massive you shall shit bricks.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 10, 2009)

didnt know O'brien was cosmic in the OBD


----------



## Enclave (Sep 10, 2009)

Locard said:


> didnt know O'brien was cosmic in the OBD



You do know that he is capable of running between New York and L.A. within a matter of minutes while still having time to look in an antique doll store, right?  He also has vast knowledge of future events.



Yōkai said:


> Konan wins. two of the Conans are weaklings and Conan the barbarian is too dumb to use any strategy.  stop underestimating paper powah



Somebody clearly only bases their knowledge of Conan off of the old movies.


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2009)

BILLY COME ON! GET TO DA CHOPPA!


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Sep 10, 2009)

Conan O'Brian


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 10, 2009)

i smell a rape  a foursome rape


----------

